# Three Electric Trucks



## jpfabricator (Jan 20, 2016)

My wife just.sent me a message that 3electric trucks are setting the pole that will hold my 3pz transformers. If all goes well I should be "hot" by quittin time today!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 20, 2016)

Good for you.
When I saw the title of your thread, I thought you were going to talk about battery powered trucks.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 20, 2016)

It almost sounds like the start of a bad joke.
The latest update is the pole is set and the cans are being hung.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Jan 20, 2016)

Remember, without pics it never happened


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 20, 2016)

Cool! Must have more power, Bwaaaa-ha-ha !!!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 20, 2016)

Well bummer. They ran the wire from the transformers to the weatherhead mast, but they didnt hook them up!
Maybe another crew does that, I dont know?
I do know I will be pulling some more wire and getting prepared this weekend!



Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 20, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> Well bummer. They ran the wire from the transformers to the weatherhead mast, but they didnt hook them up!
> Maybe another crew does that, I dont know?
> I do know I will be pulling some more wire and getting prepared this weekend!
> 
> ...


Do they expect your electrician to do that?  Have they installed the meter yet?


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 20, 2016)

No meter. I was inder the assumpion that they hooked it.
They handbook said to "leave a minimum 24" of wire from the weatherhead so they could make a proper conection".
I will call my po-co engineer and see whats next.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## brav65 (Jan 20, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> Do they expect your electrician to do that?  Have they installed the meter yet?




Line crews are seperate from pole crews are separate from meter setting crews.  You can call for a run and set, but that is a special crew and there is an extra charge.  There is also a required inspection of the panel by the utility company before the Line set is connected.  I am in the process of moving 10 transformers and installing a 4800 volt SES at work, and have been through the ringer with APS!  IBEW does not allow guys to cross out of their scope of work.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 20, 2016)

brav65 said:


> Line crews are seperate from pole crews are separate from meter setting crews.  You can call for a run and set, but that is a special crew and there is an extra charge.  There is also a required inspection of the panel by the utility company before the Line set is connected.  I am in the process of moving 10 transformers and installing a 4800 volt SES at work, and have been through the ringer with APS!  IBEW does not allow guys to cross out of their scope of work.


Depends on the company and jurisdiction.  When I redid my farm the same crew hung the pole pig, plowed in the drop, and hooked it to my meter socket.  No inspection.  I just signed a document asserting that eveything on my side of the meter was to code.  Somebody else did come out with the meter later on.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 21, 2016)

It rained all day. No progress.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 23, 2016)

alloy said:


> Remember, without pics it never happened





The pole and cans.


The drop!
Still not conected.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 23, 2016)

I see you get to stick the meter socket right on the steel wall.  Here we have to provide a piece of 3/4" plywood (though I would have done so anyway as I had other stuff to mount).


----------



## middle.road (Jan 23, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> My wife just.sent me a message that 3electric trucks are setting the pole that will hold my 3pz transformers. If all goes well I should be "hot" by quittin time today!
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


WAIT! They have electricity in East Texas?    j/k
Out of curiosity how much did they charge to drop the pole and hang the cans?
They wanted 6-7K here when I inquired.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 24, 2016)

All said and done it will be $5500, but mind you thats for 3pz. For single pz it would have neen roughly $650 cheaper, but I would need pz converters, so it was a no brainer.
The po-co is letting me pay it out over 60 months, so for the next 5 years I will have about a $90 minimum, then my service usage. Fortunatly there is no intrest added in, and if I pay extra it rolls over to the next months minimum.
So now I need to hussle up some side work!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 24, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> All said and done it will be $5500, but mind you thats for 3pz.


If I wanted 3 phase I'd have to pay them to string about four miles of wire.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 25, 2016)

Im waiting on a phone call to set up a conection completion appointment. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## middle.road (Jan 26, 2016)

Ah, OK, so about the same price range. They were talking here about having to put in another pole to hang the 3-cans off of.
No mention was made about paying it out over time though.
Given the condition of the current single can pole, they've hung so much off of it that it is bowing a bit, and it's right on the
curve of the road, so maybe they will have to replace it sometime soon.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 26, 2016)

Meter man is at the house now hookin it up! Woooo Hoooo! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 26, 2016)

I GOT THE POWER!!! I wired the lights up this evening by flashlight. Now it just a matter of hooking some machines up!


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 26, 2016)

Power meter! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 29, 2016)

Wait until you fire up your 500 amp welder burn some rod. You'll peg out the demand needle on the meter.  And your month's electric bill will be higher than your house electric bill!


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 29, 2016)

Can anyone explain how you get 277 volts out of one leg of 480 3 phase, in very simple terms please


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 29, 2016)

eugene13 said:


> Can anyone explain how you get 277 volts out of one leg of 480 3 phase, in very simple terms please


I assume you mean the phase to neutral voltage?  480/sqrt(3)=277


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 30, 2016)

yes, phase to neutral voltage


----------

